

One Solving for All Your Tasks – Get Things Done for Only 5$ on Fiverr - taepov
https://medium.com/@taepov/one-solving-for-all-your-tasks-get-things-done-for-only-5-on-fiverr-9f2674d70003

======
gregjor
Fiverr is a good place for translation and copy editing services, FYI.

~~~
taepov
and what about other services? graphics, development?

------
taepov
This is my experience. Can you, please, share your approach to delegate? I
think Fiverr is very dynamic now, it is much faster to get things done on
fiverr than on oDesk for instance

